# school supplies!!!



## linzib (Sep 2, 2014)

Omg got our school supplies list finally and its a bit excessive. Is she suppose to take this in everyday? Do they have somewhere to store it? Havnt seen the classroom yet.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

linzib said:


> Omg got our school supplies list finally and its a bit excessive. Is she suppose to take this in everyday? Do they have somewhere to store it? Havnt seen the classroom yet.


Mine got a timetable on the first day back and only took what, when needed. Apart from pens etc

Jo xxx


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My kids had lockers at the school.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My daughter never had a locker, not in primary nor secondary and the secondary school was new!
I have no idea why no provison was ever made, but it certainly was what happened in the majority of schools. Every year at back to school time there are loads of media reports about the weight of children's rucksacks and the damage they do to children's backs, but nobody seems to make the connection with lockers.
Actually, when my daughter left they were putting in lockers for the first 2 years, but there wasn't room to put them in all through the school...

Did your kids go to private schools Madliz?

To answer the OP, I would say each school organises itself in a different manner, and you would really have to talk to the teacher. How old is your daughter?
Be warned! They don't give you much time to get the stuff either, so she'll probably be expected to have it by next week. Our local stationer's used to get the lists of supplies directly from the schools and have bags ready made up. There were still queues out the doors all through September though! 
Oh happy days: (My daughter's now 20 and at University so those days are long gone!)


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My daughter never had a locker, not in primary nor secondary and the secondary school was new!
> I have no idea why no provison was ever made, but it certainly was what happened in the majority of schools. Every year at back to school time there are loads of media reports about the weight of children's rucksacks and the damage they do to children's backs, but nobody seems to make the connection with lockers.
> Actually, when my daughter left they were putting in lockers for the first 2 years, but there wasn't room to put them in all through the school...
> 
> ...


Yes, my kids' grandparents paid for their education. My children, like their grandparents, have come out half-Spanish and half-English, which pleases me no end!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

linzib said:


> Omg got our school supplies list finally and its a bit excessive. Is she suppose to take this in everyday? Do they have somewhere to store it? Havnt seen the classroom yet.


as PeskyWesky says - it does vary between schools

in primary school my girls had desks with space underneath where they could store things

in secondary, lockers are available (you pay a deposit for a key) - but they don't use them, because you can almost always guarantee that they leave something at school that they need for homework - whereas they rarely leave anything home, that they need for school - & even if they do, they can share with someone else!


----------



## linzib (Sep 2, 2014)

she is going to turn 5 next week.

i got all the books today - reading- writing- religion. there are 3 books per subject and are really heavy so they must have some system of telling us what is needed and when. cost about a million euros as well so they must be good.

the stationary supplies seem insane to me, a huge list including 3 bottles of glitter, shiny paper, a booket of celophane paper, a booklet of cardboard, a roll of paper towels (!!!!), 3 boxes of 24 wax crayons.

we also have a 3 page document on the rules of the school but nothing about what uniform she should be wearing.

arrggghhhh, so stressful!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

linzib said:


> she is going to turn 5 next week.
> 
> i got all the books today - reading- writing- religion. there are 3 books per subject and are really heavy so they must have some system of telling us what is needed and when. cost about a million euros as well so they must be good.
> 
> ...



3 for each subject - so that means it's one per term - not so much to carry around then 

some teachers will want to keep them at school & some at home - no doubt you'll be told

there almost certainly isn't uniform - she should just wear something comfy & trainers


----------



## linzib (Sep 2, 2014)

do primary not wear uniform in spain? how will i know what the cool kids need to wear....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

linzib said:


> do primary not wear uniform in spain? how will i know what the cool kids need to wear....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


... it all depends upon the school.

Ours is a concertado and so they all have to wear uniform.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

linzib said:


> do primary not wear uniform in spain? how will i know what the cool kids need to wear....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thankfully being comfy is more important than being cool

where I live, anyway


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

linzib said:


> do primary not wear uniform in spain? how will i know what the cool kids need to wear....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very few state schools have a uniform. There may be one for sports, but it's not very common.
Semi private and private do have uniforms.
They don't seem to have given you much info at this school!

PS At 5 years old bu**er cool and uncool! Comfy and easy to get on and off is the order of the day


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My son's school, one of the top ten in southern Spain, do not have uniforms - most don't. The books you have bought can all be taken to school on the first day and will all be stored there. At the end of each trimester you will receive back that term´s work, so you will finally know what your child has been up to!! It will be a bit stressful for the first week but after that it will calm down and hopefully you will meet other parents (of all nationalities, perhaps) and begin to feel at home!!


----------



## linzib (Sep 2, 2014)

thanks everyone.
obviously im not going to send her to school wearing desginer rubbish, i meant i want her to fit in.

although if she had her own way it would be an Elsa dress everyday


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

linzib said:


> thanks everyone.
> obviously im not going to send her to school wearing desginer rubbish, i meant i want her to fit in.
> 
> although if she had her own way it would be an Elsa dress everyday


hmmm you wait til she's a bit older - everyday will be like a fashion show lol Long live uniforms!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> hmmm you wait til she's a bit older - everyday will be like a fashion show lol Long live uniforms!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I have to say that with 15 & 18 year old girls - that hasn't really happened

for a night out, yes - but never at school


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

linzib said:


> thanks everyone.
> obviously im not going to send her to school wearing desginer rubbish, i meant i want her to fit in.


Good to hear!
Just look at what the other kids are wearing, but I bet it's leggings and a t-shirt/ sweat shirt, and many will have bought in Carrefour, Decathlon and Zara kids (which is a fairly cheap option here. I believe it's more expensive in other countries). I used to get tracksuits in Georges, I think it's ASDA in the UK as it was sometimes difficult to get them here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good to hear!
> Just look at what the other kids are wearing, but I bet it's leggings and a t-shirt/ sweat shirt, and many will have bought in Carrefour, Decathlon and Zara kids (which is a fairly cheap option here. I believe it's more expensive in other countries). I used to get tracksuits in Georges, I think it's ASDA in the UK as it was sometimes difficult to get them here.


PS I forgot to say that a lot of kids wear a kind of overall/ smock either because the parents prefer it or the teacher requests it. It's called a baby, but it's not pronounced in the same way as English. It rhymes with Sammy, with a short "a" sound. 
It's usually blue or red check


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good to hear!
> Just look at what the other kids are wearing, but I bet it's leggings and a t-shirt/ sweat shirt, and many will have bought in Carrefour, Decathlon and Zara kids (which is a fairly cheap option here. I believe it's more expensive in other countries). I used to get tracksuits in Georges, I think it's ASDA in the UK as it was sometimes difficult to get them here.


Carrefour is definitely a good option for checking out cheap school clothes and various other child related items.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

linzib said:


> do primary not wear uniform in spain? how will i know what the cool kids need to wear....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Our boy is 5 and his international school does not require uniform (although some other schools we visited did require uniform). He used to go to a Montessori school in the US and he had to wear a polo shirt with pants/shorts in white, khaki and blue/navy only. At first I did not like the restriction but later appreciated the simplicity and that I did not have to tell him why his friends wore certain things and he couldn't. I only shopped for him when stuff were on sale. So now he has abundant supply of white, khaki and navy clothes and that is what he is wearing mostly although his new school here does not require uniform. I make an effort not to let him wear shirts with action figures and all the craps that kids think are cool as there will be no end to it. Thanks god, I don't have to make his hair and worry about his matching shoes and clothes.


----------

